# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Amerikanizmi i shqiptarëve

## Davius

_Ardian Klosi_ 

Çfarëdo të rejash të sjellin ditët që do të vijnë, me vizitën e presidentit Bush në vendin tonë, një gjë është e sigurt që tani: Në asnjë nga vendet europiane të vizituara këto ditë, ngrohtësia dhe entuziazmi nuk kanë qenë siç vërehet në Shqipëri.

Kjo ka shkaqe të veçanta, të cilat janë theksuar bukur shpesh këto ditë: roli i presidentit Wilson në ruajtjen e shtetit të ri shqiptar pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, kur ky rrezikonte të zhbëhej dhe roli i SHBA në ndërhyrjen vendimtare në Kosovë më 1999, që po i jep tek e fundit pavarësinë këtij shteti të ri. Në këto pika kyçe, harrohen pika të tjera më pak të ndritshme të historisë, bie fjala falja e Shqipërisë, bllokut lindor në bisedimet tripalëshe Roosevelt-Churchill-Stalin, por kush ka qejf të kujtojë traumat, në një marrëdhënie që fundi i fundit sot po arrijnë apoteozën e tyre?

Në euforinë që shpërndajnë këto ditë politika, mediat dhe bulevardet tona, është interesant të pyesim se sa është real amerikanizmi i shqiptarëve. Për të qenë më të saktë, këtë nocion mund ta ndanim në katër pamje kryesore: amerikanizmi gjenetik (për këtë sapo folëm dhe ai është real te shqiptarët, meqë vërtet politika e dikurshme dhe e sotme e Shtëpisë së Bardhë ka shpëtuar mëvetësinë e një kombi në dy pjesët e veta më të rëndësishme); pas kësaj do të rendisja amerikanizmin si mënyrë jetese, amerikanizmin si kulturë dhe amerikanizmin si demagogji ose retorikë.

Mund të krahasohet mënyra e jetesës së amerikanëve me atë të shqiptarëve? Them se aspak. Ndërkohë që amerikanët janë utilitarë, matës të kohës me dollarë dhe cent, të dy e të trepunësuar, shqiptarët janë përgjithësisht ëndërrimtarë, e shumta të njëpunësuar, shpesh kohëvrasës; sidoqoftë, këtu flasim për një të përgjithshme dhe jo për raste të veçanta që kundërshtojnë rregullin. Ndërkohë që në Nju Jork ose në Boston, në 11 a 12 të mesditës sheh një lëvizje frenetike, një impenjim të gjithanshëm të të rinjve dhe kujtdo në gjendje pune për të dhënë maksimumin përkatës, kafenetë e Tiranës a të Durrësit në këto orë janë plot, sidomos me të rinj, sidomos me njerëz në lulen e moshës së punës. Në rast se idealisht amerikani përkufizohet si një qytetar që beson tek e jashtëzakonshmja në fuqitë e tij, te ëndrra amerikane pra, shqiptari mund të përkufizohet edhe si dikush që beson te mrekullia jashtë fuqive të tij, te ndodhia e jashtëzakonshme që do t'i rregullojë jetësën, qoftë kjo edhe vizita e presidentit Bush.

Po pas punës, çfarë bëjnë zakonisht amerikanët? Sport, jogging, biking masiv, derdhen në natyrë, e respektojnë atë me parqe të jashtëzakonshme nacionale. Shqiptarët pas punës zakonisht shohin televizor ose pinë raki, sportet i kanë qejf sa kohë flasin për to, kurse natyrën pak e përfillin dhe bëjnë mirë, sepse përgjithësisht ku vënë dorë mbi të, e vënë keq.

Kështu pra, ky krahasim i shkurtër na tregon se amerikanizmi si mënyrë jetese nuk është ndonjë model i dashur a i praktikuar te ne. Modelet tona të jetesës janë më së shumti orientale, sikur të na përcëllonte gjithë birin e ditës një diell i padurueshëm, që na lë të punojmë kaq pak.

Të kalojmë tani te kultura amerikane. Kam vënë re që këtë kulturë te ne e njohin disi vetëm një elitë e hollë njerëzish, që mund të kenë qenë në SHBA ose rastësisht të jenë dashuruar me letërsinë ose me muzikën amerikane. Në pjesën më të madhe të popullsisë mbizotëron një injorancë e plotë mbi këtë kulturë. Këtu njihen pak ose aspak shkrimtarët e mëdhenj amerikanë si Edgar Allan Poe, Washington Irving, William Faulkner, Ezra Pound, James Salinger, Truman Capote etj., etj., kompozitorët e mëdhenj të shekullit 20, si George Gershwin ose Leonard Bernstein nuk kanë arritur të hyjnë as në Akademinë e Arteve, për të mos folur pastaj për ikonat e muzikës jazz, blues e pop, si Luis Armstrong, Duke Ellington, Woody Guthrie, Bob Dylan, Joan Baez, Jimi Hendrix, për gjenitë e arteve figurative si Andy Warhool, Roy Lichtenstein ose Edward Hopper, për regjisorët që përmbysën edhe vetë skemat hollivudiane si Orson Welles, Stanley Kubrick, David Lynch, Woody Allen, Jim Jarmusch etj. etj. Paradoksi është se vende që mbahen si "anti-amerikane" sot, bie fjala Gjermania, Austria, Sllovenia etj. kanë admirim për majat e kulturës që përmendëm më lart dhe jo si pronë e një elite, por e një mase të madhe të rinjsh, publiku në përgjithësi. Kurse vende kaq "proamerikane" si Shqipëria nuk kanë asnjë ide për ta, ose të paktën i kanë krejt pa peshë në jetën e tyre shpirtërore. Maksimumi i kulturës amerikane që hyn te ne, hiq ndonjë shfaqje të Tennessee Williams ose Arthur Miller një herë në pesë vjet, përbëhet nga thrillerat banalë që përhapin stacionet tona private televizive dhe filmat trivialë që sundojnë përgjithësisht të vetmen linjë kinemaje në Republikë. Paradoksin mund ta shpiem më tej: në Europë has sot e kësaj dite kultin e presidentit më të veçantë e më guximtar amerikan: John F. Kennedy, gati çdo muaj do të gjesh një film a një dokumentar për të në stacionet kryesore televizive. Te ne vëllezërit Kennedy (sikurse jo dhe Martin Luther King, Malcolm X etj.) jo vetëm që nuk kanë kult, por këtu nderohen sidomos presidentët e djathtë, ata që kanë rrezatuar më pak kulturë.

Të gjitha këto, pra mungesa e amerikanizmit si mënyrë jetese dhe e amerikanizmit si kulturë e vërtetë, e gjejnë shpjegimin te aspekti i katërt që përmendëm më lart: amerikanizmi si demagogji dhe amerikanizmi si retorikë. Ndërsa dikur, në fillimet e shtetit shqiptar, nderimi për mikun e madh shoqërohej me vepra konkrete, me çeljen e kulturës së tij për Shqipërinë, në një kohë kur ambasadorët e vërtetë të kulturës amerikane ishin njëkohësisht politikanë të mëdhenj shqiptarë si Fan Noli e Faik Konica, politikanët e mëpastajmë e nderuan Amerikën vetëm si njësi retorike. Ambasadorët shqiptarë në SHBA pas Konicës ishin përqeshje e tij. Retorikën përdori i pari E. Hoxha duke e satanizuar SHBA, por në thelb po retorikë, por në kahjen e kundërt praktikuan politikanët e pas 1992-it, duke e ngritur në qiell SHBA ashtu kot më kot, pa na treguar se ç'përfaqëson vërtet ky vend, pa çelur këtu vatra të kulturës amerikane, pa ndjekur asnjëlloj miqësie kritike, pa arritur ta kthejnë dot një lidhje, që është vetiu e madhe pse është historike, në një miqësi produktive, ku shqiptarët të përfitojnë nga vendi i madh i demokracisë, jo vetëm llotari, viza dhe karta jeshile, por në radhë të parë lëndë për të përmirësuar jetesën dhe horizontin e tyre.

Me këto radhë nuk duam ta prishim aspak atmosferën festive që mbizotëron në rrugët tona para mbërritjes së presidentit Bush, larg qoftë, megjithëse do t'u sugjeronim forcave të rendit të tregoheshin pak më të qetë dhe jo kaq shumë të rëndësishëm. Duam vetëm që të ngremë pak cipën mbi një amerikanizëm fals të bashkëkombasve, i cili edhe pas kësaj vizite nuk do të ndryshojë asgjë në orët e gjata që humbasim kafeneve dhe në padijen tonë reale për një vend vërtet të madh.

_GAZETA SHEKULLI_

----------


## Davius

*Shqipëri-SHBA, midis mitit dhe realitetit*

_Albert Rakipi *_ 

Ndërsa në kryeqytetin e Republikës Çeke, presidenti i Bush është pritur edhe nga rreth 2 mijë qytetarë, të cilët protestonin kundër planeve të SHBA për të vendosur një sistem mbrojtës raketash në Evropë, në Shqipëri kryeqyteti ynë, Tirana, vijon të zbukurohet me shpejtësi, si për një festë madhështore: portrete të presidentit Bush, flamujt shqiptarë dhe amerikanë, si dhe sloganet e vendosura në të gjithë qendrën e kryeqytetit, që i urojnë mirëseardhjen Presidentit. Ndërkaq, qysh nga dita që u bë publik lajmi se Presidenti i SHBA, në një tur evropian do të vizitojë edhe Shqipërinë, axhenda e qeverisë, Parlamentit, hapësira në median lokale, është e dominuar tërësisht nga vizita e parë e një presidenti amerikan në Shqipëri.

Për një gjeneratë më të hershme, fushata e qeverisë dhe jo vetëm e saj, për të zbukuruar qytetin me parulla, flamuj, reklama në TV, si dhe vëmendja e jashtëzakonshme e medias lokale, i ngjan jo pak fushatave të qeverisë komuniste të Tiranës kur Shqipërinë e vizitoi, për shembull, Hrushovi në fund të viteve pesëdhjetë, apo në fillim të viteve gjashtëdhjetë, kur Tirana u vesh me ngjyra shumë të ndezura kineze, kur Shqipërinë e vizitoi ish-kryeministri Çu En Lai.

Po kështu një numër studiuesish që kanë observuar dhe analizuar sjelljen në politiken e jashtme të një vendi të vogël si Shqipëria, herë-herë kanë arritur në përfundimin se gjithmonë Shqipëria është përpjekur të lidhë një aleancë me një Fuqi të Madhe, mundësisht të lidhë aleancë me një superfuqi: Kështu, në fillim me Bashkimin Sovjetik, pastaj me Kinën komuniste dhe pas mbarimit të Luftës së Ftohtë me SHBA.

Mirëpo një observim më i kujdesëm i marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë me Jashtë do të ishte i mjaftueshëm për të konkluduar se në thelb, nuk ka ndonjë ngjashmëri midis marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik apo Kinën, nga njëra anë dhe, nga ana tjetër, marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë me SHBA .

Dhe aq më pak mund të flitet për kërkimin e aleancave me Fuqitë e Mëdha, si një tipar dominues i politikës së jashtme të Shqipërisë.

Historia është shumë më e thjeshtë: Rënia e Shqipërisë në ish-bllokun lindor ishte një aksident historik dhe marrëdhëniet e Shqipërisë, qoftë me Bashkimin Sovjetik apo Kinën, u bazuan pikë së pari në ideologjinë komuniste. Mjafton të përmendim se kur udhëheqjet komuniste, në fillim në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe më pas në Kinë, filluan të lejonin me shumë frymëmarrje dhe ide liberale, qeveria komuniste e Tiranës i denoncoi edhe BS edhe Kinën si tradhtare të Marksizëm-Leninizmit, duke e çuar vendin drejt një izolimi ekstrem. 

Por nëse marrëdhëniet aktuale të Shqipërisë me SHBA, nuk u ngjajnë dhe nuk mund të krahasohen me marrëdhëniet e mëparshme të Shqipërisë me Fuqitë e Mëdha, çfarë i bën unike këto marrëdhënie sot, dhe më të rëndësishmet nga pikëpamja strategjike?

*Dhe për më tepër, si shpjegohet mbështetja popullore që SHBA kanë në Shqipëri?* 

Këtu nuk është fjala për qeveritë shqiptare që kanë nderuar njëra-tjetrën këto pesëmbëdhjete vjetet e fundit dhe që, pa asnjë rezervë apo hezitim, kanë mbështetur çdo nismë, çdo aksion të SHBA në politikat e sotme ndërkombëtare. Përse shqiptarët e duan thuajse në mënyrë të verbër Amerikën? A ka një shpjegim racional, të argumentuar për këtë, apo thjesht dashuria e mbështetja e shqiptarëve për Amerikën është thjesht një mit? Janë disa argumente që duhen marrë në konsideratë, për të kuptuar përse marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve me Amerikën janë speciale.

Së pari, shqiptarët u detyrohen SHBA mbijetesën si shtet i pavarur. Bërja e Shqipërisë një shtet i pavarur përkon me kohën kur SHBA-të dalin si një fuqi botërore në skenën ndërkombëtare, krahas fuqive evropiane që kishin dominuar të vetmet politikat botërore.

Ishte Doktrina e Presidentit Willson, paraqitur në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, që inspiroi një New World Order ( Rregullin e ri botëror ). Principi i vetëvendosjes për kombet u vu në themel të Lidhjeve së Kombeve. Shqipëria ishte një nga kombet pavarësia e së cilës u argumentua me doktrinën Willson. Mirëpo, jo vetëm kaq. Presidenti Willson jo vetëm që nuk ka qenë i gatshëm të mbështesë disa propozime të Fuqive Evropiane të asaj kohe, të cilat parashikonin ndarjen e Shqipërisë midis vendeve fqinje por, përkundrazi, ka kërkuar ruajtjen e Shqipërisë si një shtet i pavarur.

Së dyti, elita politike dhe ajo kulturore, që udhëhoqi në një farë mënyre krijimin dhe njohjen ndërkombëtare të shtetit shqiptar, u edukua së pari në SHBA.

Së treti shqiptarët, dhe jo vetëm këta, e identifikojnë SHBA me atdheun e lirisë dhe të demokracisë. Për më shumë se gjysmë shekulli nën komunizëm, regjimi komunist e propagandoi SHBA si armik të shqiptarëve dhe të lirisë së popujve. Mirëpo, kjo është nga gjerat e pakta që shqiptarët nuk besuam gjatë izolimit të tyre ekstrem. Ish-Sekretari i Shtetit, Bejker u prit më 1991 në Tiranë, në mënyrën më të paimagjinueshme të mundshme, sikur të ishte vetë zoti. Arsyeja ishte e thjeshtë. Shqiptaret e identifikonin Amerikën, pikë së pari me lirinë. 

Së katërti, nga niveli i marrëdhëniet me SHBA shqiptarët, vlerësojnë nëse vendi ecën në rrugën e duhur apo jo? Siç dihet, një nga faktorët qe çoi në ngrirjen dhe deri edhe shkëputjen e marrëdhënie të SHBA me Shqipërinë, menjëherë pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ishin dhunimi i zgjedhjeve të para pluraliste, pas ardhjes në pushtet të qeverisë komuniste me 2 dhjetor 1945. Ishin pikërisht këto zgjedhje që çuan në likuidimin e opozitës shqiptare dhe konsolidimin e regjimi totalitar, gati të pabesueshëm

Së pesti, kur në fund të viteve tetëdhjetë filloi shpërbërja e dhunshme e Jugosllavisë, siguria kombëtare e Shqipërisë u vu në rrezik dhe ishte e mundshme që Shqipëria të hynte në një luftë të pabarabartë me ish-Jugosllavinë lidhur me të ardhmen e Kosovës. Nëkëto rrethana, Shqipëria e mbështeti sigurinë e saj në një politikë agresive properëndimore dhe forcoi marrëdhëniet politike dhe ushtarake kryesisht me SHBA, duke gjetur te njëjtin vullnet në Uashington.

Së gjashti, ndërhyrja e NATO-s në Ballkan dhe posaçërisht në Kosovë më 1999 ishte vendimtare. Dhe për këtë shqiptarët e Kosovës, dhe jo vetëm këta, i janë mirënjohës rolit përcaktues dhe udhëheqës të SHBA. Së fundi, por jo e fundit për nga rëndësia, SHBA kanë mbështetur dhe mbështesin anëtarësimin e Shqipërisë në NATO, por edhe në Bashkimin Evropian. Sepse mbështetja amerikane në fushën e demokracisë të ekonomisë, forcave të armatosura sistemit të drejtësisë, në thelb, është mbështetje e drejtpërdrejtë për përgatitjen e Shqipërisë, për anëtarësim të mundshëm në BE dhe në NATO.

Presidenti i SHBA, Bush, në një tur evropian ka vendosur të vizitojë edhe Shqipërinë.

Shqiptarët këtu, besojnë se kjo nuk është një zgjedhje e rastësishme. Shqiptarët besojnë se çdo President amerikan që do të vizitonte Ballkanin, të parin vend që do të zgjidhte, do të ishte Shqipëria. Nga buron kjo siguri e madhe? Vështirë ta shpjegosh këtë vetëbesim në mënyrë të plotë dhe bindëse.

Ajo që mund të thuhet, është se Shqiptarët kanë krijuar një mit për SHBA. Një mit i cili është unik në mënyrën dhe faktorët që e kanë krijuar. Miti, thotë një filozof i hershëm i Antikitetit, është një gënjeshtër që thotë të vërtetën, Por miti që shqiptarët kanë krijuar për SHBA është një e vërtetë që ndonjëherë, si të gjitha mitet, është i ekzagjeruar ose ndonjëherë thotë dhe ndonjë gënjeshtër.

_*Autori është drejtor i Institutit të Studimeve Ndërkombëtare_

_GAZETA SHEKULLI_

----------


## adidu

Se pari zotit Klosi, qe ti Davius i referohesh(qe eshte maske ky nickname per ty gjithsesi), ngaterron filozofine funksionale amerikane, ose/edhe pragmatisto- prakticiene, me utilitarizmin. Sa per dijeni, ne kontekstin utilitar futet oturaku(ku permjerin femijet), gota, pjata, luga, wc -ja, e me the te thashe. Me pak fjale "utile"(fjale latine) perdoret qe ne zanafille te fjales, per objekte dhe jo per koncepte. Ndersa kur perdoret per frymore me shume merret per fyerje. Por zoti Klosi ndoshta e ngaterron padashje, ose me qellim, kete perifrazim per amerikanet. Sa per dijeni, kur zbulohen objekte nga kulturat e lashta, ato ndahen ne utilitare, funksionale, artistike,religjioze. Shpesh keto objekte jane te nderthurura me njera tjetren dhe ne varesi te njera - tjetres. Nje objekt utilitar, sic mund te jete nje qyp(qeramike) vere ose vaji, ka funksion utilitar dhe eshte njekohesisht i trajtuar me vizatime artistike dhe ka qene utilitar, ne funksion te nje tempulli pagan. Nejse. Po e anashkaloj kete dhe po dal tek percaktim i zotit Klosi, qe ne vazhdim e derivon "utilitarizmin" amerikan si "mates te kohes me dollare dhe cent" dhe dy punesimin dhe trepunesimin ne funksion te ketij "utilitarizmi". Eshte e drejte e tij ta mendoje dhe ta trajtoje keshtu, por nuk ka sesi te qendroje utilitarizmi amerikan paralel me idealizmin amerikan. Sepse sipas Klosit, Amerikanet pervecse jane utilitariste na paskan edhe idealin e tyre. Pra nje ideal utilitarist qe zberthehet as me shume e as me pak, ne faktin se amerikani "beson tek e jashtezakonshmja e fuqive te tij" , te cilen e emerton gjithaq si endrra amerikane. Me pak fjale zoti Klosi fut ne nje thes njerin skaj te amerikaneve, qe eshte te punuarit dhe te jetuarit thjeshte dhe pa pretendime te medha, me skajin tjeter qe eshte hapesira qe te jep sistemi amerikan qe te guxosh per te provuar gjithshka per tu bere i pasur. Faktet tregojne se jeta amerikane ne rrafshin horizontal eshte e thjeshte dhe pjesa me e madhe punojne per te gezuar thjeshtesine, ndersa nje pjese e vogel riskon mbi fizikun, psiqiken dhe moralin individual, per te kapercyer rrafshin horizontal me vetemohim vertikal. Pra ideali amerikan qe i referohet zoti Klosi, eshte vertikalizimi i individit amerikan, per te hypur disa shkalle me shume ne shtrezimin elitar shoqeror financiar. Nje shembull perfekt i filozofise se vertikalizimit individual eshte Bill Gate. Natyrisht Billi eshte profet i vertikalizimit, por jo sinjifikacion i utilitarizmit. Pikerisht kombinimi i mrekullueshem i rrafshit horizontal me ate vertikal, e ben Ameriken e sotme nje shembull te jashtezakonshem te prakticizmit pragmatist, qe ka pjelle ne menyre teper te natyrshme filozofine e globalizmit. Sidoqofte kete plan me sa duket zoti Klosi nuk e njeh aspak ose nuk e sheh, por kapet ose/dhe ngulet tek plani kulturor i reflektimit te konceptit horizontalo/vertikal amerikan, per te kryer misionin e tij paralelisto - negativist te Shqiperise se vogel me Ameriken e madhe. Edhe ne kete pike, qe ai mendon se e ka te fuqishme per t'ju kundervene mirenjohjes, admirimit dhe perjetesimit te politikes, kultures, marketingut amerikan te Shqiptareve, do te mundohem t'ja sqaroj pak me poshte qe e ka gabim. Pikesepari dua ti shpjegoj zotit Klosi ate qe ai nuk sheh, ose nuk e kupton, ose qellimisht e mohon.
Ne rast se ka nje popull qe prakticizmo - pragmatizmin Amerikan, qofte ne rrafshin horizontal e qofte ne ate vertikal e ka zbatuar ne menyre jo vetem te sakte, por edhe krijuese ne vitet e tranzicionit dhe te ekonomise se tregut, eshte pikerisht populli shqiptar. Per te mos u persiatur shume po them vetem nje fakt. Ne rrafshin horizontal, shqiptaret kane treguar se panvaresisht papunesise dhe pagave te vogla, nepermjet "levave" ndihmese qe jane informaliteti dhe emigrantet, jo vetem mbijeton, por nuk mund ta konceptoje dot se mund te jetoje ne nje shtepi me qera. Nje Francez, apo Gjerman paguhet shume me teper se nje shqiptar ne vendet respektive, por pothuaj gjysmen e te ardhurave e lene tek qerate e shtepive, ndersa shqiptaret paguen sa nje e treta e tyre, por gjejne forma per te pasur shtepine e tyre, qe vlejne sa nje pasuri e tere per francezin dhe gjermanin e thjeshte. Per te plotesuar pamjen ne kete kendveshtrim, po tregoj dicka qe me ka ndodhur me nje Amerikan dhe nje Gjerman teksa ishim ulur per nje darke te thjeshte ne nje lokal te Tiranes. U nis per darke e thjeshte dhe perfunduam ne nje nate te "rende", une dhe amerikani, pasi gjermani mbeti i fyer ne parimet e tija solide. Me kete nuk dua te paragjykoj mikun tim gjerman dhe aq me pak ta anashkaloj, por ai nuk arriti te kuptoje pikerisht praktizmo - pragamatizmin shqiptar, ndersa amerikani jo vetem e kuptoi, por e vleresoi me admirim te dukshem, duke shperthyer ne te qeshura teper te sinqerta. Per te mos e zgjatur, sapo u ulem gjermani me kerkoi ta sqaroj per dicka te cuditshme qe i kishte ndodhur me sekretaren e tij shqiptare. Ne menyre teper te miresjelle e kishte pyetur per familjen e saj dhe gjendjen ekonomike. Ajo i kishte thene se jetonte me prinderit ne nje apartament te ri qe kushtonte rreth 100000 euro, te cilin e kishin blere pak kohe me pare me para ne dore, teksa te dy prinderit i kishte ne pension dhe ajo vete merrte rreth 300 euro ne muaj si sekretare. Pa dashur te hyje me thelle per ta pyetur se ku i kishin gjetur aq para, sa per te blere nje apartament aq te shtrenjte, i kishte thene se me ate shume cash mund te benin bisnes dhe mund ti shumefishonin dhe ajo nuk do te kishte nevoje te punonte si sekretare por tek biznesi familjar. "Na pelqen te jetojme thjesht me nje cati tonen mbi koke dhe jo te riskojme parate ne biznes, pasi ne Shqiperi gjithshka eshte informale dhe mund te deshtojme ne biznes, ndersa shtepise i rritet vlera cdo dite qe kalon. Me nje cati tenden siper kokes eshte biznesi me i mire ne Shqiperi, pasi babai e ka vene ne kolateral dhe me 70% te vleres se saj kemi blere nje apartament tjeter te cilin e kemi dhene me qera 400 euro ne muaj. Me parate e qerase te apartamentit qe kemi blere, paguajme kredine qe kemi mare duke vene ne kolateral shtepine ku jetojme"- i ishte pergjigjur sekretarja.
Me kete histori te vogel dua te percaktoj qe koncepti amerikan horizontal, ne Shqiperi eshte me se evident ne aspektin individual dhe familjar, madje edhe me i avancuar se sa ne amerike, sic u shpreh Amerikani qe kisha ne tavoline. Ndersa po ti referohemi menyres se si behet biznesi i personave juridik dhe fizik ne Shqiperi i bie te tregoj nje anekdode qe qarkullon prej kohesh ne Shqiperi. Kur nje hebre qe bente tregeti me Kinen prej dhjetera vitesh u nervozua qe nje fabrike kineze i rriti papritmas cmimin dhe kerkoi arsye, kinezet i thane se: 
"Ka ardhur nje tregetar shqiptar qe na e blen tere prodhimin. Ne keto kushte duke qene se do te prodhojme ekstra per ty do te te rrisim cmimin"
" Dakord, po jua bleje une tere prodhimin dhe ju beni nje fabrike te re per shqiptaret, meqenese jam klienti juaj me i vjeter" - i tha hebreu.
" Ja thame edhe shqiptarit kete, duke e ditur qe ti do te na e thuash, por ai na tha se do te mare edhe disa mijera kineze ne Shqiperi" - ju pergjigjen kinezet.
" Do ta paguani per kete?"
"Aspak. Ne do te paguhemi nga kinezet qe do te shkojne ne Shqiperi, ndersa shqiptari nuk do asnje dollar per ta" - i thane kinezet.
Qe ate dite hebreu perpara se te bej tregeti me ndonje fabrike ne bote, pyet se pari nese ka shkuar ndonje shqiptar perpara tij, e nese jo kembengul qe ne kontrate te vihet se, edhe po u paraqiten tregetare shqiptare cmimi i produktit nuk ndryshon.
Me pak fjale shqiptari eshte praktik dhe pragamatist me shume edhe se sa amerikani ne te konceptuarit e biznesit dhe ne kete pike koncepti i globalizmit te rezatuar nga Amerika ne tere Europen, ne Shqiperi eshte i realizuar me mire se sa gjithe vendet e rajonit, qofte ne formalitet dhe qofte ne informalitet.  Tek e fundit zoti Klosi duhet ta dije mire qe suksesi i Amerikes eshte ngritur mbi menyren e zhdervjellet te te vepruarit me finese, midis veprimtarise konform ligjeve dhe informalitetit. Shqiperia sot eshte as me shume e as me pak si perendimi i larget i Amerikes nje here e nje kohe dhe qe zhvillohet pa kapele kaubojsash, por me dorezat e civilizimit Europian. Kaubojsat shqiptare nuk mbajne kapele, e te hypur mbi kuaj, por benca te fjales se fundit me doreza te bardha ne duar si te damave franceze dhe pistoleta.   
Persa i perket  kultures Amerikane dhe emrave qe permend, te shkrimtareve dhe artisteve te cilet sipas Klosit, Gjermania i adhuron dhe i vlereson dhe shqiptaret as nuk i njohin, mund te them se eshte vertet per te qeshur. Populli shqiptar mund te mos kete kulture te gjere, pra te shtrire ne cdo fshat te saj, por informacionin e ka shume me teper per kulturen amerikane edhe se sa nje fshat i humbur ne Amerike. "Sacat" satelitore sic i themi ne, i ke te vendosur edhe mbi nje mullar bari ne fshatrat shqiptare dhe grate e vajzat e ndrydhura neper shtepirat e fshatrave te humbura, pa frike i bejne leksion Klosit duke filluar me ditet qe beri apo s'beri burg Paris Hillton e deri tek George Gershwin. Madje mund ti japin leksione edhe per Pamela Andersonin dhe gay -it qe qarkullojne si ne orientin ekzotik edhe ne oksidentin demokratik. Nese kane apo jo kulture shqiptaret dhe shqiptaret "fshatarake" per Truman Kapotin dhe Edgar Allan Poe, zoti Klosi ben mire te shkoje ne Amerike dhe te pyese ne fshatrat dhe provincat e humbura Amerikane perpara se sa te akuzoje popullin e tij qe nuk i njeh. 
  "Të gjitha këto, pra mungesa e amerikanizmit si mënyrë jetese dhe e amerikanizmit si kulturë e vërtetë, e gjejnë shpjegimin te aspekti i katërt që përmendëm më lart: amerikanizmi si demagogji dhe amerikanizmi si retorikë. " - eshte sinteza e zotit Klosi, te cilen e vura fjale per fjale. Sinqerisht, do te doja te isha ne kete cast nje fshatar i humbur shqiptar me nje sac ne mullar, qe as nuk i shkon ndermend te lexoje sintezat e Klosit apo te Kloseve, por qe njekohesisht e pret Bushin pa ju referuar demagogjise amerikane dhe aq me pak retorikes amerikane. E pret me zemren te mbushur plot, per ate qe Amerika beri per Shqiperine ne clirimin e Kosoves ndaj uzurpimit serb. E pret pa dashur te dije dhe as te llogarise se sa praktik, pragmatist, globalist e te kulturuar jemi ne me kulturen Amerikane. E pret duke i percmuar terroristet myslimane qe i shkaktuan tragjedi Amerikes dhe botes ne teresi dhe njekohesisht duke vleresuar ne vetvete besimin tek Allahu. Duke vleresuar respektin qe Amerika me Bushin (sot ne krye se neser do te jete nje president tjeter dhe respekti i tyre nuk ndryshon), ka per popullin shqiptar me shumice myslimane. E njekohesisht i tregon terroristeve islamik, qe nje popull me shumice myslimane di te respektoje dhe te doje mbrojtesit e tij me shumice te krishtere. Nderi eshte i Bushit dhe i Amerikes qe viziton Shqiperine, me teper se sa i shqiptareve, sepse i tregon botes mbare qe ka nje popull me shumice myslimane qe e do dhe e vlereson Ameriken dhe politiken e saj. Sado te gjykohet politika Amerikane ne lindjen e mesme, me rastin e Shqiperise dhe Kosoves ka treguar qe nuk e koncepton luften si ndasi fetare, por si ceshtje parimore. Me viziten e Bushit ne Shqiperi, eshte e domosdoshme dhe e nevojshme qe edhe vendet myslimane te lindjes se mesme te kuptojne mesazhin e qarte, se Amerika nuk zhvillon nje lufte fetare kundra tyre por parimore dhe njekohesisht interesash gjeopolitike - ekonomike - kulturore. Ne kete kontekst Shqiperia dhe Kosova eshte ne nje gjuhe te perbashket me Ameriken, pra parimore, gjeopolitike, ekonomike dhe kulturore. Kendveshtrimi mizantrop i Klosit dhe i disa te tjereve eshte tejet pervers, per te mos thene malinj. Per me teper kur shprehet nen nje elokuence analitiko - intelektualeske, qe nga nje ane le te kuptoje se eshte i "gezuar" per kete eveniment dhe nga ana tjeter e "analizon" gjykimtas, si hipokrizi e nje populli injorant.

p.s Ndersa persa i perket atyre qe ke shkruajtur ti Davius nuk po i referohem fare, sepse nuk merrem me dishepuj te perversitetit intelektual me emrin Ardian Klosi. Ne rast se desheron te me pergjigjesh, pergjigju me emrin tend te vertete qofte ne keto faqe, apo qofte ne mesazhet personale te ketij forumi. Nuk te detyroj aspak te shpalosesh me emrin tende te vertete ne kete faqe, pasi eshte e drejta jote, por ne kete teme dua qe personalisht te me shfaqesh ne rast se ke nje mendim kundra atyre qe une shpreh.

----------


## Albo

Nuk ia vlen qe te komentosh shkrimet e Ardian Klosit qe e kap ceshtjen nga bishti e jo nga koka. Ne vend qe te analizoje se ku buron ndjenja e miqesise shqiptare ndaj popullit amerikan, ai mundohet te na thote qe populli shqiptar qenka ndryshe nga populli amerikan. Sekret i madh ky? Cdo popull i globit eshte ndryshe nga populli amerikan.

Po mundohem te vras mendjen per te gjetur burimin e ndjenjave te sinqerta te popullit shqiptar ndaj popullit amerikan, dhe pavaresisht se me vine shume arsye ne mendje, ajo qe une mendoj eshte ne themel te saj, eshte vleresimi qe te dy popujt kane per lirine. Amerikanet nuk mund ta konceptojne jeten e tyre pa liri, pasi vete Amerika eshte ngritur mbi aspiraten e lirise, kurse shqiptaret nga ana tjeter e vleresojne lirine po aq shume sa populli amerikan, pasi asnje popull tjeter ne Evrope nuk e ka vuajtur mungesen e lirise sic e ka vuajtur popullit shqiptar per 600 vjet. Nese ne syte e popullit shqiptar populli amerikan eshte simboli i jetes ne liri, ne syte e presidentit amerikan dhe cdo te huaji Shqiperia e ketyre 2 dekadave ne liri eshte simboli i ringjalljes se jetes ne liri.

Dhe entuziazmi i popullit shqiptar per viziten e presidentit Bush ne Tirane, buron nga aspirata e zjarrte e popullit shqiptar per te ecur ne nje hap me te gjithe popujt e asaj qe njihet si Bote e Lire. Sot Bush do  te pritet ne Tirane si nje shpetimtar, qe sjell ate flaken e ndalur te lirise per 50 vjetet e burgut te erret komunist. Dhe jam i bindur qe kjo do te risjelli ne shpirtin e cdo shqiptari te njejtin entuziazem paksa te harruar te levizjes se dhjetorit 1990-91.

Ne jemi brezi i bekuar i shqiptareve, ne jemi ata qe po jetojme ate liri, per te cilen breza te tere shqiptaresh sakrifikuan kaq shume. Dhe kur kreu i Botes se Lire viziton "vendin qe e kish harruar koha", kjo duhet te percjelle tek cdo shqiptar mesazhin qe ne rrugen e lirise dhe demokracise qe kemi nisur, sado e veshtire qe ajo te jete, duhet te na ngushelloje fakti se nuk jemi te vetem. Shteti me i fuqishem i kohes eshte ne krahun tone.

Albo

----------


## Dita

Pati dhe nje reagim ne shtyp ndaj artikullit te z.Klosi, te cilin e kishin sjelle edhe ne kete forum, tek tema per viziten e presidentit amerikan ne Shqiperi. Autori, z.Myftaraj e kish nisur dhe perfunduar artikullin me argumentin, se nga z.Klosi nuk mund te pritej tjeter gje, per shkak te lidhjeve te tij familjare me nomenklaturen komuniste e qendrimeve te tij individuale po te natyres komuniste. 
Nga ai artikull dua te shkepus vetem dimensionin kohe qe autori ndoshta padashur e ka perfshire ne argumentim. Padashur sepse ai e dukej e kish inatin me personin Klosi e nuk po merrej me 50 vitet e izolimit shqiptar nen komunizem.
Gjate ketyre 50 viteve, ne te cilet Shqiperia luftonte me armiqte e jashtem dhe te brendshem, ne te cilet me qindra mijera njerez provuan c'do te thote dore komuniste qe te shuan me fis e me fare, te ulesh koken, te jetosh i perulur, nen zgjedhe, te kesh frike dhe nga njerezit me te afert, *botes perendimore*, se ciles sot i jepet mundesia te beje dhe proteste kunder Bush-it, iu dha mundesia te rritej e fuqizohej nen influencen amerikane, nen financat amerikane. Iu dha mundesia te shquante vleren dhe jo-vleren ne kulturen amerikane. Ne kohen kur botes perendimore i jepej kjo mundesi rritjeje dhe fuqizimi nen influencen e financat amerikane, shqiptaret megjithe rrezikun tek koka, e gjenin mundesine dhe guximin te degjonin fshehurazi Zerin e Amerikes, te enderronin per Ameriken, te kendonin fshehurazi kenget e Elvis Presley, Aretha Franklin, Frank Sinatra e sa te tjere, te lexonin Hemingway e ndonje tjeter, se me shume nuk publikohej nga autoret amerikane, apo edhe nese lexoheshin nga ndokush shqiptar, atehere ky shqiptar bente pjese tek nomenklatura komuniste, tek ata qe vendosnin se me cfare idiotizmash do mbushej koka e popullit shqiptar, lexo Veprat e Partise dhe xhaxhit Enver.
E keto 50 vjet nuk cbehen kaq lehte. Ndoshta ne mendjen e z.Klosi qe i do t'i beje sikur te ishin vec disa sekonda qe te ndihet ndoshta pak me i qete ne ndergjegje. 

Per ta kuptuar se sa te prirur jane shqiptaret ndaj SHBA-se mjafton te shikohet se sa shqiptare mesojne sot anglisht e qe prej kur fillojne keta shqiptare te mesojne anglisht (ka prinder qe paguajne deri per kopshte e shkolla fillore private, sepse aty jepen bazat e anglishtes), mjafton te shikohet numri i personave qe aplikojne per Green Card e numri i shqiptareve qe jane mbledhur vetem gjate ketyre viteve demokracie ne SHBA, jane kthyer ne shtetas te saj e kane care perpara ne te gjitha drejtimet, duke theksuar ketu rrethet akademike.

Argumentimi i z.Dule per jeten shqiptare sot dhe ngjashmerine e saj me menyren amerikane te te jetuarit mjafton per te kundershtuar pjesen tjeter te gjoja krahasimit qe kish bere z.Klosi. 

Dhe per ta mbyllur:
Me e bukura e botes qendron tek larmia kulturore, tek ajo qe njerezit e njerezit te perfshire ne kombe jane te ndryshem e jo te njejte, qe ekziston mundesia qe njerezit te punojne gjate jetes se tyre per te krijuar ura lidhese midis ketyre kulturave e kombeve. Dhe pikerisht ketu qendron e meta e madhe e artikullit te z.Klosi, qe atij i mungon baza logjike, i mungon arsyeja qe tema rreth se ciles ndertohet artikulli te jete teme.

----------


## wittstar

Kam shkruar te pakten nje artikull ne te kaluaren ku publikisht kam demaskuar falsifikimin qe z.Klosi i ka bere  historise  kur e quan politiken e Enver Hoxhes me librin „shume here me te mire se sa sot ne kohen e demokracise“.E kam identifikuar z.Klosi ne ate artikull per ate qe eshte: nje produkt i kujdesit qe pati aristokracia komuniste per te lancuar intelektual ne nje te ardhme kur ajo nuk do ish me e vetmja force politike ne vend,dhe ne te cilen te ardhme z.Klosi do te behesh nje nga zerat e te majtes,misioni i te cilit nder te tjera do te ish falsifikimi nostalgjik i te kaluares.
Por njerrez shihni dhe anen pozitive te gjerave.Nje intelektual ultra i majte krejtesisht anti-Amerikan kur vjen puna tek biznesi i Shqiperise me USA( Projektet e naftes,teci,Vlora etj) kerkon me ze kritik qe te hapen sa me shume Shtepi te Kultures Amerikane ne Shqiperi,deshiron qe shqiptaret t’a njohin me thelle dhe me teper kulturen Amerikane kjo per mua eshte nje hap para i se majtes shqiptare.Qe zoti Klosi ka patur zellin ti shkruaj ato rreshta pak ore para mbritjes se mikut le te kuptohet qe ai nuk ka ndjere ne ato momente ate gezim qe kemi ndjere ne te tjeret per kete ngjarje me rendesi te madhe simbolike dhe praktike,por une hapa libra te shenjta fetare dhe nuk pashe ndonje vend atje ku kjo te klasifikohet si mekat,dhe nuk mund ta gjykosh tjetrin rrepte pse nuk ndjen si shumica ,aq me teper kur di backgroundin e tij.Maksimumi mund te thuash se pavaresisht nga interesimi i tij intelektual per identitetin e shqiptareve,dhe per zakonet fisnike te kombit shqiptar ai vet nuk e ka per gje te prish humorin e shumices kur miku ende nuk kish vene kembe ne token tone,por njerrez njekohesisht ai kerkon qe te shtohen Shtepite e Kultures Amerikane ne Shqiperi dhe te pakten ne syte e mi,sic e thashe ketu lart kjo duhet pare pozitivisht.



The Man of Taste

Huge commentators grace my learned shelves,
Notes upon books out-do the books themselves.
Critics indeed are valuable men,
But hyper-critics are as good again.
Though Blackmore’s works with rapture fill,
With notes by Bentley they’d be better still…

Author-  James Bramston

----------


## land

Nuk e kuptoj se si mund te jete kaq truthare ky Klosi.

----------

